# Sig P229 Emporer Scorpion



## KM1 (Jan 19, 2019)

I have recently purchased a Sig P229 Emperor Scorpion 9mm as a carry gun. I would like to get it (besides the sights) to match my Legion P229 9mm as much as possible, which I also carry. Since I had changed out the P229 Legion (GG) Trigger for the short reach sig trigger (small hands)....and the Scorpion already comes standard with that trigger....I believe the only thing left is the guide rod.

Since I want to carry and train with both pistols, I want the transition between them to be as seamless in function as possible (again, besides the sights)...which brings me to my questions on the GG solid fat guide rods. Sig will not sell the solid Legion Guide rod to the public.

1. What is the diameter difference between the two guide rods....standard vs gray guns fat rod? Can this cause any issues for a carry gun?

2. Does this diameter difference cause a problem with the original OEM springs? Is it a REALLY tight fit or does it slide on, pretty much, the same way as the OEM part?

3. Any resistance in the spring, guide rod mechanism during functioning (squeaking, scrapping, tightness, etc.)?

4. Have there been any issues in reliability in the P229 when switching over to the GG guide rods?

5. ****I am ESPECIALLY concerned about FTE's (Failure to Extract/double feed) issues. CAN'T have this in a carry gun. **** Any problems with this? (Pic Example)


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I replaced the plastic one in my P229 .40 Equinox with one of their stainless ones as I can't stand plastic parts in an otherwise all metal gun. I doubt that you'll have any problems with GG guide rods. As far as I can tell they're machined to the same specs as the factory ones. You can use the same recoil springs. The gun works just fine without any issues.

I have no idea why Sig will not sell replacement guide rods? It's not like they need a gunsmith to install? Not that you'd want one anyway when you can get a nice stainless one to replace it with.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I suggest that a double feed such as you illustrate has little to do with a guide rod, and much more to do with the pistol's extractor, maybe a tight chamber, or possibly both.

In a controlled-feed pistol, such as yours appears to be, the extractor's hook should find it an easy matter to hang onto the cartridge case's rim.
But in your gun's case, it seems to not have. Look, I think, to the tensioning of the extractor: Weak spring? Rounded extractor hook? Bent extractor?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I just bought Mama Bear (P938) and Papa Bear (P229) added threaded barrels and guide rods. Replaced the standard two piece guide rod with a one piece from S/S Guiderods on the P938. Replaced the standard one piece hollow guide rod with a solid stainless steel rod from Galloway Precision on the P229. There have been reports of the two piece standard guide rods on the P938 coming apart.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Pardon me for laughing, but the threaded barrel, presumably for a silencer, seems out-of-place on the "momma bear" little one.
Would anybody really add a "can" to such a nice, small, pocketable pistol?


----------



## C1PH3R (Apr 19, 2019)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I suggest that a double feed such as you illustrate has little to do with a guide rod, and much more to do with the pistol's extractor, maybe a tight chamber, or possibly both.
> 
> In a controlled-feed pistol, such as yours appears to be, the extractor's hook should find it an easy matter to hang onto the cartridge case's rim.
> But in your gun's case, it seems to not have. Look, I think, to the tensioning of the extractor: Weak spring? Rounded extractor hook? Bent extractor?


Yep, extractor was my first thought as well.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Pardon me for laughing, but the threaded barrel, presumably for a silencer, seems out-of-place on the "momma bear" little one.
> Would anybody really add a "can" to such a nice, small, pocketable pistol?


You're right, I have no plans for attaching a suppressor to either one. I just like the looks of those barrels. The P938 came with a threaded barrel from Sig. I later bought the P229, since they're both Emperor Scorpions and have the same color schemes I wanted a threaded barrel to match. I also added an aluminum mainspring housing to the P938. I believe they also make flash suppressors and compensators that fit those barrels as well.

For some reason or the other I just can't stand plastic parts on an all metal gun. I've got a Sig P238 HD w/stainless slide and frame that came with a plastic trigger and plastic mainspring housing. I changed those out for all aluminum.

Not only that but somebody's gotta' help keep the aftermarket suppliers in business. They've gotta eat too.

I've also got a P229 .40 Equinox that I'm thinking of getting a .357 Sig barrel for. The magazines are the same. But then I'll have to stock up on .357 Sig ammo as well. Decisions, decisions?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

desertman said:


> ...somebody's gotta' help keep the aftermarket suppliers in business. They've gotta eat too...


----------

